# Camping near Portsmouth centre



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

We have a wedding to attend next Saturday in Portsmouth Cathedral.

We plan to travel down Friday, camp in the area and taxi to and from the wedding.

I'm struggling to locate a campsite (not camper parking etc as we will be leaving the van unattended for several hours), that is near the city centre.

There seem to be several that are geographically close but by road (thinking taxi fare), because of the Solent etc, are quite a distance away.

Can anyone suggest a suitable site. Thanks


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Southsea Holiday Park, at the Eastney end of te Esplanade, about 3 miles from Cathedral.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, I think Southsea is open alll year. Also out of town & easy bus or train into Portsmouth is the CCC site called Chichester, but at Southbourne between Emsworth and Chichester - I think they are open until the end of November? Taxi could be arranged - about 15minutes? - if you're in your finery!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Portsmouth is very badly served for campsites.
The Southsea site is dire and should be looked on as 'last resort' (excuse pun) and not recommended by me at least.
Hayling Island goes into hibernation in the winter months as do most CLs in the area.

Might be better to try for a special offer in one of the many hotels in the city.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> The Southsea site is dire and should be looked on as 'last resort' (excuse pun) and not recommended by me at least.


You don't like it there then John? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, Portsmouth is certainly very badly served for campsites and the Southsea Holiday Park is the only real possibility. I too wouldn't stay there out of choice but that's mainly because of the ridiculous rates they charge for what are very basic facilities. If you need to use the site, don't worry, it's not that bad, just very poor value for money.

On the up side, it should be open and it's within easy reach by taxi of Portsmouth centre. There are plenty of hard standing pitches (as long as you can negotiate the puddles). :wink:


----------

